# What do you count as 1dpo?



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm on CD15 and this morning I got a peak on my clearblue monitor and a positive opk. So when do I start as 1dpo? And how many days do I need to BD for now? xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you got a +ve OPK today then you should ovulate in about 36 hours or so...you don't ovulate the same day you get a +ve OPK. The fertility monitor & OPK are only detecting LH surge _*before*_ ovulation...they don't show the actual ovulation.

If you're cd15 today then you should hopefully ovulate around cd17....and then cd18 would be 1dpo (1 day past/post ovulation).....but obviously you only count days past ovulation once you've actually ovulated !

As for when to have BMS...ideally you should have already been having plenty...and carry on for at least then next 3-4 days.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks hun weve bd'ed every other day up to now, so now we will bd every day until my monitor gets low. how do i know when i have ov'ed? do i wait for a rise in temp?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Your temperature should rise after you've ovulated & stay elevated...if you're pg then it will remain high...if you're not then your temp would drop when AF arrives (when I charted my temp it used to drop the day after AF showed !!)

If you're checking CM as well, then following ovulation your CM should become thicker & creamier due to the release of progesterone (God !! the things we talk about huh !!  What a conversation topic !!  )

Hope that helps...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Will I DEF get the temp rise if I ov? Been mithering the DR for blood tests and he is still dead set on me having them 3dpo instead of 7dpo. I dont think he knows what he is doing. Anyway I phoned for appt at 7dpo and they are booked up... so if i go a day or 2 later will it still be accurate?
how much higher will my temp go? from looking at my chart?xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Your temp should go up slightly...and definitely rise above the coverline on your chart if you've ovulated.  We're all different so I can't tell you exactly but you should see it go up quite sharply just after ovulation & then stay high.

Sorry but your GP is talking rubbish...having tested 3dpo will not show if you've ovulated...progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is when it should ideally be tested.  If you have tested a day or so earlier or later then it may give an inaccurate result...however, if it shows borderline level then it may mean you ovulated but tested progesterone wrong day eg...if you ovulated on cd18 and had progesterone tested 6dpo (cd24) and the results were 25 nmol/l then this could be seen as borderline...they like you to have a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation...but if on 6dpo it was 25 nmol/l it may show you've ovulated but progesterone not peaked....does that make sense ?


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah that makes sense hun. ill try n get it done 7dpo or very close. n when i next see him i will find it on the net n print it n show him that its def 7dpo. he wont like it but tough lol xx
can i ask also... what are ov pains meant to be like? i have pains but would i get ov pains same day as pos opk? ive never had ov pains before so duno what it would feel like xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ovulation pains & symptoms can be all sorts of things...not everyone gets them though so don't worry if you don't...

I've always got them but when I was on clomid it just exacerbated them cos I released more eggs...mine usually start from around cd10 & get progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14/15.

I replied to someone the other day so I'll include that link and you can have a read, rather than me repeat everything....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94723.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

